# Aqua Blue glass jar



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 7, 2021)

I got this jar with the aluminum lid the other day. It is a nice color. Lid is crusty but I managed to soak upside down in a small bowl of vinegar.  It only took about 5 minutes. It came off without too much fuss, amazing. The jar was made by Whitall Tatum of Millville N.J. This particular mark was used from 1924-1949? 
ROBBYBOBBY64. 
"WHITALL TATUM COMPANY - Millville, New Jersey ~ Glass Manufacturer" https://glassbottlemarks.com/whitall-tatum-glass-company/


----------



## butchndad (Aug 7, 2021)

i think Whitall Tatum is one of the "big 3" insulator makers


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 7, 2021)

Here is the top of the cap.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 7, 2021)

butchndad said:


> i think Whitall Tatum is one of the "big 3" insulator makers


Hemingray and Brookfield are the others?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## butchndad (Aug 7, 2021)

that's my understanding although i saw a box full of Armstrong insulators today.  I understand that unthreaded ones are older, rarer and more valuable and so is embossed on the bottom edge.  And that (other than you want colors other than clear or aqua) is EVERYTHING i know about insulators


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is the top of the cap.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



So what do you do with a lid like that? I have a couple things here I’m trying to figure out, with really shot out lids- zink, I am guessing, but half gone. Do we try and replace them, or just keep the original on them, or let them go lidless? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 8, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> So what do you do with a lid like that? I have a couple things here I’m trying to figure out, with really shot out lids- zink, I am guessing, but half gone. Do we try and replace them, or just keep the original on them, or let them go lidless?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I reinforce the inside.  It was so thin and starting to crumble. Could use epoxy but I used CA. A thin layer of the stuff. I was careful to stay away from holes so it does not show on the outside. I like it just the way it is.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

